# B 423 stern trawlers exposition of photographs



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

The french association "La Palanquee" presents his eleventh exposition of photographs paying homage to the sailors that did Boulogne. 
The theme is the stern trawlers B 423 famous serie, built by Gdynia shipyards, Poland, for owners of Boulogne-sur-mer : 15 stern trawlers, 41 years of fishing, 1971 - 2013.
You are invited to this exposition closely of 1000 photographs, in format A4, of trawlers and of sailors to the work, mustered by Benoît and Pierre-Adrien Fourny.
Sunday May 5 to Sunday May 12 2013, since 10 o'clock to 19 o'clock, in the local ones of the Space Michel MAES, Allée Gustave Flaubert, near Place Damrémont, Boulogne-sur-mer, FRANCE. 

Free entrance. 

Pierre


----------

